# new goats.



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

picked up these two this weekend. what can you tell me about them?




































wormy boer from earlier post


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

the two new black headed ones are not related.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I can tell ya they are adorable!!! :thumb: 

Can't tell ya much more then they are boers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they look like young boer kids.... the one ...that the ears are held up...is probably a boer/cross..... :wink: 
there cute..  ...congrats on your new goaties.... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep like Allison said they are adorable.

I just LOVE  the black headed ones. If I was to ever get into boer goats, it would be the black headed ones, but then I would never be able to sell them. 

I agree they are younger. Do you have any idea the age?


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks. being a goat novice i would guesstimate them both around 3 months. 

the one with the ears up is a cross of some sort for sure, her mohter looked about like her except she had a lot of black freckles on her white body part. and she had some pretty big, long, slender pointy horns. the doe had a sister that looked similar to her (prettier to me) and her ears were speckled. if this tells you anything.

i didnt even notice but the long eared doe, has about the exact same markings as the boer i already had. she may have actually gotten bred already, b/c her vulva was pretty puffy when i got her home... find out in march i guess...


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

the spotted doe looks more and more kiko everytime i look at her. she just has the structure of one. especially when her neck hairs stand up and she sticks her tail up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

beefy said:


> . she may have actually gotten bred already, b/c her vulva was pretty puffy when i got her home... find out in march i guess...


 OH I so pray she is not if she is so young still.

Now they can be a puffy while they are in heat also. Good Luck.


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

i think its pretty safe to assume she has been in heat, but she was also probably exposed right before i got her. i dont have a buck yet, so we'll find out.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Black headed boers! my favorite. If i had boers it would be a whole herd of black headed ones  
beth


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new ones. Yes, black headed ones are so sharp!


----------

